

Google Now vs. Siri: Virtual assistants duke it out (video) - mikeleeorg
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57584898-285/google-now-vs-siri-virtual-assistants-duke-it-out-video/

======
spankalee
This is quite a good comparison. Both apps come out on top in different
situations, and I'm surprised how good both Now and Siri are. The competition
in this space is going to be really great for users.

